# best oil rig



## lil speck (Nov 5, 2007)

What the best oil rig around here for fishing this season


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

that changes as often as the PFF.... about every 2 seconds....

ram powell, horn mountain... just depends, i could go from a fish every drop to ZERO... gotta find the fish, they're never at a specific place for very long.


----------



## Tackle Rep (Oct 30, 2007)

Wich ever one has the bait . If they are not biting just wait awhile, and match the hatch. Dont give up.


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

> *VS200B (11/7/2007)*that changes as often as the PFF.... about every 2 seconds....
> 
> ram powell, horn mountain... just depends, i could go from a fish every drop to ZERO... gotta find the fish, they're never at a specific place for very long.


when was the last time you were out there at the rigs?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

my absolute favorite is nakika or thunderhorse. but one day a rig is hot, and then the next, it can be dead. it's a huge gamble. subscribe to hilton's offshore and it can take a lot of the guesswork out for you :clap


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

Hilton's is okay, but Roffers aregenerally better because they provide analysis and trend data. If you fish the rigs every weekend, the Hilton's is a good deal, but if you only go occassionally, buy a Roffers each time for better results.

Harry


----------

